
The Lawyer, the Addict (2017) - SeoxyS
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/15/business/lawyers-addiction-mental-health.html?new=1
======
SeoxyS
Well worth reading, considering the Ask HN here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16465762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16465762)

